# Amber Side Markers



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there any way to take them off without removing the front bumper?


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

I was asking the same thing so I can black them out and u can't remove them without taking the bumper off and after that there is two Phillis head screws and than they slide out


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

nope. i tried. just take off the fender screws on one side then the center 3 screws pull the fender out you might have to push down and pull out a little. and rest it on some cardboard box's at the same height. the fender doesnt weight much and its flexable. have a philips screw driver ready. thats all. took me 30 minutes


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gottat ake fron bumper off because you can't reach the screws to remove them with it on, but luckily it is cake. I did mine in 5 minutes. 2 screws in each wheel well, then 3 on top, the rest is just plastic tabs that pull off. Pull the side out first, then remove the bumper. Just take your time pulling so you dont snap a tab, it is no biggie if you do it still mounts up, but dont' wanna break too many cause then your in trouble


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, all the responses helped alot. no more amber and it looks soooo much better.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i was pretty happy with mine also. its good to see a small project go well. do the tinted rear lights also,it's a special tint. not the one from the window, its thicker. if the state dosnt bitch. good luck witht the others mods.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

already did nexstar7. i got the kit for the tailights so they are smoked now, i debadged the "pontiac" and "6.0" off the trunk, installed the black arrowhead overlays, and installed hid's in the low beams and the fog lights. all that on a black goat. it looks fantastic. im very happy with how it looks


----------

